# Where to buy Timothy hay near Calgary, AB



## cedarcottage (Dec 5, 2012)

Is there any place closer to Calgary than Valley Hay in Turner Valley where I can buy nice Timothy one bale at a time?


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 5, 2012)

Honestly there should be tons of places! (Edmonton here)

I think just checking Kijiji for Timothy Hay Bales should get you at least started in the right direction.


----------



## cedarcottage (Dec 5, 2012)

MarisaAndToby said:


> Honestly there should be tons of places! (Edmonton here)
> 
> I think just checking Kijiji for Timothy Hay Bales should get you at least started in the right direction.



No ads on Kijiji nor Craigslist other than folks selling huge quantities WAY out of town, so I posted a wanted ad on Kijiji.


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 5, 2012)

I would recommend staying with Valley Hay Sales. They guarantee no mould in their hay, not to mention they are top quality.

I can look into it for you though. I just stick with them because I see most suppliers don't have great stuff near the city.


----------



## cedarcottage (Dec 5, 2012)

Kipcha said:


> I would recommend staying with Valley Hay Sales. They guarantee no mould in their hay, not to mention they are top quality.
> 
> I can look into it for you though. I just stick with them because I see most suppliers don't have great stuff near the city.



I have been trying to phone them for the last 3 days and only get voice mail. Do you know if they are open Saturdays, and can we just drop in a buy a bale?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 5, 2012)

I do agree that Valley Hay Sales has good hay. It does seem to be hard to go a hold of them though. I don't think they are around all the time, so you kind of have to go when they are around and have a set time to go. 

I go with Kipcha and her mom to get hay and we get like 15 bales at a time to last a few months. We just got a load not too long ago, so won't be getting more for a while.


----------



## cedarcottage (Dec 5, 2012)

Korr_and_Sophie said:


> I do agree that Valley Hay Sales has good hay. It does seem to be hard to go a hold of them though. I don't think they are around all the time, so you kind of have to go when they are around and have a set time to go.
> 
> I go with Kipcha and her mom to get hay and we get like 15 bales at a time to last a few months. We just got a load not too long ago, so won't be getting more for a while.



Any chance you could sell us maybe half a bale?


----------



## Pipp (Dec 12, 2012)

The advantage of having regional bunny groups is to trade information and share resources, maybe other bunny people would be interested in hay as well and it can be a bit of a funding source for Kipcha's rescue.  Sure can't get any more expensive or with less quality than pet store bags of hay! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## cedarcottage (Dec 13, 2012)

We ended up driving 50 km to get a bale for $10 from Valley Hay near Millerville.


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 13, 2012)

Did you not get Mom's messages on Facebook? Oh well, how do you like the hay?


----------



## cedarcottage (Dec 14, 2012)

Kipcha said:


> Did you not get Mom's messages on Facebook? Oh well, how do you like the hay?


The bunnies like it just fine.


----------



## Zone3 (Jun 11, 2013)

Bulk Barn sells large bags of hay at good prices.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 11, 2013)

Zone3 said:


> Bulk Barn sells large bags of hay at good prices.



I've never seen hay at Bulk Barn before. Which location did you see it at?


----------

